# [SOLVED] Outlook 2007 messages-no pictures?



## tech_no (Jun 12, 2007)

I have just upgraded from Office 2003 to Office Enterprise 2007. My Outlook 2007 is working well, apart from one problem, that is probably due to a setting.
If I open a mail (as in 2003 also) it has a band at the top saying do you want to download pictures in this mail? I select yes and the place where the pictures are meant to be remains white, with a small cross in a corner.
My Office 2003 always opened the pictures and they then showed in my mail. The only way I can view these pictures now is to open the mail in my browser. Do I have to change a setting? Thank you.
tech_no :4-dontkno


----------



## tech_no (Jun 12, 2007)

*Re: Outlook 2007 messages-no pictures?*

I found last night that in my bottom right of the Outlook taskbar it said error in receiving messages. I clicked on the error and a dialogue box informed me the avast e-mail scanner had been disabled; it was the cause of the error. I tried enabling the avast scanner and somehow everything is o.k now. The avast scanner starts as my Outlook loads and my pictures in my e-mails load as they should, if you select download the pictures in this message. I hope this helps anyone with the same problem. I will close this thread now. Thank you.
Regards tech-no. :smile:


----------

